# water heater



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

My water heater has a tiny leak in the bottom. Just a couple of drops at a time.Does this mean I need a new one?

If I need a new one what is a good one to get?


----------



## Dyn'R (Sep 26, 2007)

jerry1967 said:


> My water heater has a tiny leak in the bottom. Just a couple of drops at a time.Does this mean I need a new one?
> 
> If I need a new one what is a good one to get?


I think odds are very high the problem is to fetch yourself about a $3 new gasket from a hardware-type store..THEN turn breaker to hotwater "OFF",let it cool a good couple hours B4 even contemplating(scalding issues) taking out element(s)..better yet see if re-tightening them as they are a bit more to see if it stops.


----------



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

Dyn'R said:


> I think odds are very high the problem is to fetch yourself about a $3 new gasket from a hardware-type store..THEN turn breaker to hotwater "OFF",let it cool a good couple hours B4 even contemplating(scalding issues) taking out element(s)..better yet see if re-tightening them as they are a bit more to see if it stops.


Can you send me a picture where to look for this leak, and where this gasket would be located?


----------



## Dyn'R (Sep 26, 2007)

Jerry,
Is this a Electric hot water tank OR a propane heated,leaky beast? I'll go snap a rather crapy pic(sorry camera is quite the crapper)..should be posted.. say 20mins-ish!


----------



## Dyn'R (Sep 26, 2007)

After side cover is removed.


----------



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

Dyn'R said:


> After side cover is removed.


It is nature gas!.
The leak looks like it is coming from the bottom. If it is this gasket could the water be flowiing to the weak spot in the bottom then coming out?
Can I take the cover off the inspect it without turning the breaker off first?


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

you don't have that cover on your propane unit. 

Check the top of the heater, to see if there are any leaks at the connections going into the tank. 

Check the drain valve area at the bottom to see if that's leaking. 

Otherwise, I think the chances are that you need a new water heater. How old is this one?


----------



## scorrpio (Aug 14, 2006)

You need to determine where the leak really is. Throroughly wipe walls, top, especially around connections. Wipe around drain valve. Then, see if water might be originating there. If it really seeps from under the bottom, you better replace it soon.


----------



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

NateHanson said:


> you don't have that cover on your propane unit.
> 
> Check the top of the heater, to see if there are any leaks at the connections going into the tank.
> 
> ...


The connection for the hot water going into the tank is all rusty; it has been for some time. Could this be leaking down the inside of the tank coming out the bottom? If this is leaking can this be fix with new connections?


----------



## Dyn'R (Sep 26, 2007)

Forget everything i said,I've never messed with a propane heater.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

jerry1967 said:


> The connection for the hot water going into the tank is all rusty; it has been for some time. Could this be leaking down the inside of the tank coming out the bottom? If this is leaking can this be fix with new connections?


How old is the tank?


----------



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

redline said:


> How old is the tank?


I am not sure but I think 8 years.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi jerry

I have not had a propane hot water tank, but my last home had natural gas, so I expect it would be very much similar. I lived there for 23 years. I replaced the original tank after about seven years in the house. That one lasted about seven or eight years. I replaced it when it started to leak. That tank went in 2005, but by that time we had sold the place to a developer, and we were living there as renters. The landlord got to replace that one. There are some perks to being a renter. We moved this year, and bought a place in another city. The best conclusion that I can make from my experience with hot water tanks, is that if it is eight years old, and starts to leak, shut the heat off, close the taps, and buy a new one.

PS: The place that I had before also had a gas hot water tank, and when it leaked, I tried to repair it. That was an utter waste of time.

Good luck

Gerry


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Basically, you can repair/replace almost everything on a water heater EXCEPT the tank. Once the tank starts leaking, it is best to replace the heater asap, or the tank could burst and flood your home.
If you're not familiar with working with gas lines, hire a pro plumber.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok I quess I am going to replace it-what kind should I buy and where whould I buy it?


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi jerry

You can buy a new hot water tank at any good building supply store, such as Home Depot, or you can go to a business that deals strictly with plumbing. Being as your tank is propane, you might have to search around a little, as they are not nearly as common as natural gas tanks. I do not know precisely what the difference is between them, I only know that they are not interchangeable. The tanks aren't hard to replace, but many jurisdictions require you to get a permit. If you aren't comfortable with the idea of doing the installation yourself hire a pro. Also, once completed, have a thorough gas leak check done, and I would also suggest you purchase a carbon monoxide alert, just in case the heater part of the tank is not properly vented to clear all the fumes out of the house.
Good luck

Gerry


----------



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

I am sorry, my water heater is natural gas!


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Apr 23, 2007)

No Problem jerry

Natural gas tanks are readily available in most locations. Same advice with regard to leak checks and carbon monoxide still apply.

Gerry


----------

